# 50mg BD dbol



## bb16 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anybody tried the 50mg british dragon dbol lately?


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 14, 2011)

The New British Dragon that comes with a Blue Label or the old Square Dbol that has BD on one side and 50 on the other?  The new British Dragon with the Blue label is a High quality Product.  The old BD is almost certainly a counterfeit.  Most likely from IP.  These are not bad most of the time but do seem to be inconsistent sometimes.  The New ones are the better option IMO.


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 14, 2011)

If they're the older pink squares with rounded edges, scored downthe middle with a "B""D" on it...I found them to be extremely underdosed


----------



## bb16 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im talking about the counterfeit sqaure ones


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

If their from one of the sponsors here and were on the same page they are G2G.


----------



## bb16 (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anybody used them lately?


----------



## bb16 (Dec 15, 2011)

???


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

Used who? If your wondering about a certain sponsors dbol go to their section, we don't know who your talking about.


----------



## dgp (Dec 15, 2011)

More is not allways better.  I like to keep my dbol at 5mg tabs, so I can space my dosages through the day better


----------

